# I Got a New Toy! Advice Needed and Pictures Included



## SuckLead

I've been lusting over this gun for some time now and was going to use the winnings from the auction of my Sig to buy this. But the auction ended today with no bids, it did get relisted. But I decided it was in my best interest to take the plunge anyway. Hopefully the Sig will sell before my next credit card statement comes in. LOL!

It's a model P9LSP. This thing has the sweetest trigger on the planet. I have never in my life felt such a sweet, smooth trigger on a handgun. I wish my rifles were this smooth.

I do, however, need some advise from all of you Springfield junkies. I think I got myself in deep here. She's a sweet gun, but 1. I've never seen or heard of this make before and no one I know has either 2. Apparently they don't make parts for it anymore, either. I'm ok with that, it doesn't need any work and I don't plan to shoot it into the ground or anything. Springfield is mailing me a photocopy of the manual for it, which also frightens me just a little (yes, I called Springfield to discuss her already; they have no manuals to hand out, but they can send me a photocopy!)

What can you tell me and do aftermarket parts exist, especially springs?

This is a dumb question, but seeing as how close to a CZ she appears to look, do you think any CZ springs will fit? Above all, I don't want to mess up that trigger.

I think I got myself in deep, but I don't regret it. I plan to throw her into my IDPA match gun rotation.

Anyway, here's the gun porn:


----------



## Pistolero

This is an extremely close CZ 75 clone. Pop the gun open and take some pics of the internals and I can help you figure out if the parts are interchangeable. My strong suspicion is that they will mostly work.

Nice gun!


----------



## SuckLead

Pistolero said:


> This is an extremely close CZ 75 clone. Pop the gun open and take some pics of the internals and I can help you figure out if the parts are interchangeable. My strong suspicion is that they will mostly work.
> 
> Nice gun!


I'm really hoping that to be so. It's a Springfield, so I'm not too worried about much else aside from springs and other basic maintenance.

And... erm... once I figure out how to take it down I'll get pictures of the insides for you.


----------



## kev74

Looks nice! Sorry I can't help with parts info, but its going to be tough. I saw this on e-gunparts.com - and they _seem_ to have everything! 


> Reply:
> The Springfield Armory Model P9 Ultra IPSC (LSP) is a competition model that was manufactured from 1991 to 1993. It was available in 9mm Para., .40 S&W and .45 ACP calibers. This is a double-action model and it is not the same as the 1911 models. We do not have any parts available for the P9 LSP Models. For more information you can try a post on our Public Forum.
> RJ


----------



## Pistolero

At the rear of the slide (left side) there are two dots -one on the frame, one on the slide. Put the trigger at half-cock then manually retract the slide so the dots line up. Using the base of the magazine, tap the protrusion on theright side of the pistol opposite the slide release. When the slide release starts to move, grasp it and firmly pull until it comes fully out. Once the slide stop pin is out, simply move the slide forward from the frame and remove.


----------



## beretta-neo

Online , it says it was made from 89-93. It is basically a CZ clone, as others have said.


----------



## SuckLead

kev74 said:


> Looks nice! Sorry I can't help with parts info, but its going to be tough. I saw this on e-gunparts.com - and they _seem_ to have everything!


Yeah, I had them on the phone today, too. They were the second ones I called after Springfield. I about fell out when I heard that. I can get parts for my K31 there, but not this one. Fantastic! LOL!


----------



## literaltrance

Hopefully it is never needed, but should you require internal work to fix something, you might want to take a good look at parts from either of these:

http://eaacorp.com/handguns-witness-elite-match-EI.html

http://cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=33


----------



## SuckLead

Pistolero said:


> At the rear of the slide (left side) there are two dots -one on the frame, one on the slide. Put the trigger at half-cock then manually retract the slide so the dots line up. Using the base of the magazine, tap the protrusion on theright side of the pistol opposite the slide release. When the slide release starts to move, grasp it and firmly pull until it comes fully out. Once the slide stop pin is out, simply move the slide forward from the frame and remove.


Ah, that wasn't so bad! Thank you! That answered one of my biggest questions. I didn't want to shoot it until I got it apart. So thanks!

But dear god does that thing need a bath!

Anyway, here are the insides:



















This one's kinda blurry, sorry. It was the best of the bunch.


----------



## Pistolero

It'll take me a moment to upload some images -they are on the way!


----------



## Pistolero

Here's the images first.





































In my opinion the recoil-spring/guide-rod assemblies are not readily interchangeable. Trigger spring looks like an exact duplicate. As for the ejector and sear housing -mine is a decocker model and is more complex. Try posting to the CZ forum on this site for some pics/info from owners of the CZ 75 with a manual safety. Does this help?


----------



## SuckLead

It does. Sounds like I may need to talk with a gunsmith when parts go bad. I figured as much. 

Ok, maybe you can help me out with this one. When I took it down last night to take pictures I apparently didn't put it back together correctly. The guide rod now sticks out when the slide is closed, maybe 3/4 of an inch. I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong.


----------



## Pistolero

Sounds like the slide-stop pin is blocking the guide rod from seating fully. Retract the slide again to align the dots (if possible) and drive out the pin. If the slide won't retract that far, use something with a bit more oomph to knock the pin out from where it is (like a brass hammer or something that will likewise not mar the finish). After seperating the slide and reseating the barrel and spring/guide rod assembly, put the slide back on and align the dots before inserting the slide stop "pin." When properly aligned, it passes through the lug at the base of the barrel. This should correct your problem.

Sorry I didn't include reassembly instructions. :*(


----------



## SuckLead

Pistolero said:


> Sounds like the slide-stop pin is blocking the guide rod from seating fully. Retract the slide again to align the dots (if possible) and drive out the pin. If the slide won't retract that far, use something with a bit more oomph to knock the pin out from where it is (like a brass hammer or something that will likewise not mar the finish). After seperating the slide and reseating the barrel and spring/guide rod assembly, put the slide back on and align the dots before inserting the slide stop "pin." When properly aligned, it passes through the lug at the base of the barrel. This should correct your problem.
> 
> Sorry I didn't include reassembly instructions. :*(


It's doing it before the pin even gets in there. If I place the slide where it would be with the pin in it's already doing it. When I get it back together and lock the slide open, the guide rod appears to bend somewhat up.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Sounds like the guide rod is not sitting in the right spot.


----------



## SuckLead

Yeah, but that's what I can't figure out. It looks like it is, and when I try to move it it just pops down into the same spot again. I'm losing my mind, I tell ya! LOL!


----------



## Pistolero

Good news is this is not like trying to reassemble a Ruger MKIII! Damn that design... I digress. In your photographs I was surprised by the somewhat smaller and dramatically curved lug at the base of your barrel. Mine is squared to the guide-rod and even has a detent the guide rod seats into. Is the pin slipping fom the barrel lug?


----------



## SuckLead

I GOT IT!

Thank you. I just needed to give it a stern talking to, have three hands, sit in the right spot with one leg over my head and one arm twisted behind my back. LOL! Just like my 1911!  Just kidding. It did need a stern talking to and some strong arming. I had to hold the guide rod in place while sliding it all back together so it wouldn't slide down. Apparently gravity was working against it.


----------



## SuckLead

I forgot to mention. I found aftermarket parts for it while trying to find info on what I did wrong. Apparently, Wolff makes all the springs. Not too shabby.


----------



## Pistolero

Great news! I'm glad it's all working out. I hope you got some of that junk cleaned out while it was apart.  Happy shooting.


----------



## SuckLead

No, I didn't have time. LOL! Which is fine, I have to master this anyway, but that's what I'll be doing tomorrow night since I want to shoot it on Sunday, hopefully.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## SuckLead

Just in case anyone was wondering...

She's a sweetheart on the range! I couldn't get the gun to NOT be accurate, she handles really well, etc. I need to do some inspections on the weapon because every so often I could feel the slide. I think it's catching on something. But I'd be shooting just fine then suddenly I'd feel the slide hit back really hard. Only during rapid fire, though.


----------



## Buffal0

SuckLead said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> She's a sweetheart on the range! I couldn't get the gun to NOT be accurate, she handles really well, etc. I need to do some inspections on the weapon because every so often I could feel the slide. I think it's catching on something. But I'd be shooting just fine then suddenly I'd feel the slide hit back really hard. Only during rapid fire, though.


That sounds weird about the recoil problem. Interesting. Maybe your gun just doesn't like to be used for rapid fire? Sounds like a pistol that only _wants_ to be fired one good well placed shot at a time. Nothing bad about that 

Good to hear that it shoots well (I wouldn't expect anything different from a CZ or clone thereof) :smt023 You have a magnificent looking piece of machinery in your hands.


----------



## SuckLead

Buffal0 said:


> That sounds weird about the recoil problem. Interesting. Maybe your gun just doesn't like to be used for rapid fire? Sounds like a pistol that only _wants_ to be fired one good well placed shot at a time. Nothing bad about that
> 
> Good to hear that it shoots well (I wouldn't expect anything different from a CZ or clone thereof) :smt023 You have a magnificent looking piece of machinery in your hands.


That shouldn't be the case, it's a match gun designed for IPSC. I'm gonna keep an eye on it, I want to use it for IDPA eventually. If it seems to be an issue I'll take it to a gunsmith. I'd like another shooter's opinion on it, though. I've got an issue with my wrist caused by a 500 mag, so it could just be me.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

SuckLead said:


> I'd like another shooter's opinion on it, though.


Send it to me with some ammo and I'll try it out for you. :smt033

Very nice looking pistol you have there. :smt023


----------



## wooly bob

*p9lsp*

I have two of these one 9mm and one 40 cal , almost all parts including mags can be ordered from eaa , have found it to be one of the most accurate pistols I have , it outshoots my colt national match , I think you will find that if you change the recoil spring to a slightly heavier spring and consitantly shoot the same weight round you will be ok as far as the hitch you have with the slide in recoil , it was designed to be a race pistol and therefore has to be tuned to your load , you can change the recoil spring and or the hammer spring and accomplish just the right combination , just be consistant in your load and you will find its an excellent pistol , I wish springfield still made them .
they were made by tanfoglio and assembled by sprinfield , eaa tells me their slides will fir as well as their barrels , I know that their sight's and mags fit as I have done both . good luck


----------

